# Marriott Rewards Visa Anniversary Free Night Certificate



## sox21 (Jan 10, 2009)

Can someone let me know how you redeem the free night certificates now?  I used to get a certificate in the mail and now I am told that it is an e-certificate.  Will this certificate display in my Marriott Rewards account?  Sorry if this information was posted before.  I tried to use the search function but it is not working at this time.


----------



## winger (Jan 10, 2009)

just call the reservation line and bok your stay...ask them to attach the certificate to the stay.


----------



## Kazakie (Jan 10, 2009)

See this thread
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68992


Dave M said:


> Marriott no longer sends these by mail. They apparently don't even send an e-mail notification. However, what you should find - in your Marriott Rewards account - is a "Requested Reward" for the e-certificate.
> 
> Mine showed up in my account on March 3, 2008, within a few days of my second anniversary date. To find it, log in to your Marriott Rewards account and click on "Marriott Rewards Activity". For the "Select a month" drop-down box, select (at the bottom) "Last 6 months", or some similar lengthy period and "Show" "All transactions".
> 
> ...



Once the cert shows up in my account i've been able to book with it online without calling anyone.


----------



## gores95 (Jan 10, 2009)

Kazakie said:


> See this thread
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68992
> 
> 
> Once the cert shows up in my account i've been able to book with it online without calling anyone.



How do you book it online?  Is there a special code to use?  I checked the thead you referenced but it mentioned having to book these via phone and not online.  Thanks.


----------



## wegottago (Jan 10, 2009)

*Thank you*

Boy am I glad someone asked this question.  I was just talking to my husband wondering where his was.  Since he doesn't travel that much anymore he doesn't look at his account so often.  I found it but we only 2-1/2 months before it expires!!


----------



## davidvel (Jan 11, 2009)

gores95 said:


> How do you book it online?  Is there a special code to use?  I checked the thead you referenced but it mentioned having to book these via phone and not online.  Thanks.



I have done this plenty of times. Just search using the "Use Marriott Rewards points" and make sure the hotel is within the proper category for the certificate. When you go to finalize your reservation, it will say "you have an e-certificate in your account, do you want to use it?" and just say yes and you're set.


----------



## gores95 (Jan 11, 2009)

davidvel said:


> I have done this plenty of times. Just search using the "Use Marriott Rewards points" and make sure the hotel is within the proper category for the certificate. When you go to finalize your reservation, it will say "you have an e-certificate in your account, do you want to use it?" and just say yes and you're set.



Not exactly but it did say "Attach the e-certificate(s) below to my reservation" or I could use points.  Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## rosepointe (Jan 11, 2009)

I had a heated conversation with a Marriott the other day when I asked for some type of confirmation of my certificate when the reservation I got back said to make certain you have your certificate upon check in.  My account said I had 7 night Cat 7 for the hotel with the reservation but the confirmation from Marriott said I needed to present the certificate upon check in.  I hope they change their typed confirmation to reflect the change.  Hate to get stuck in London and be told my room is not covered.

I will reconfirm before we leave on both ends with someone to contact if I have a problem.

Reservation made on phone with Marriott rep.

Sue


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 11, 2009)

DaveM:  Do you think you can put the procedures for using Cert 43J for Black credit card anniversary free night in the FAQ part of Marriott?


----------



## Dave M (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, Cathy, but I try to limit the info in the FAQ to timeshare issues. There is much useful info I could add on other Marriott topics, such as the one you suggest, but I'm concerned about overload. As I have been told a number of times, the FAQs are already somewhat overwhelming for some.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 11, 2009)

I understand, thanks anyway


----------

